# SC/UGA game moving to October



## irishleprechaun (Dec 22, 2011)

Rumors are circulating that uga sec opener will be with Mizzou...have not heard anything on SC schedule yet.


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 22, 2011)

That would be great! I would love our team to have more time to come together before we play USCe


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 22, 2011)

dont get the bullpups excited, they might think they can win in october.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 22, 2011)

The word is that we will be playing Mizery in Columbia for the conference opener.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 22, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> The word is that we will be playing Mizery in Columbia for the conference opener.



that is what I heard also.  Florida will be opening SEC play with TAM but don't know if it is home or away.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 22, 2011)

supposedly everyone's SEC schedules are going to be released right after christmas.  Some of the games are set and others are not, Ath depts seem to be letting some of them leak out.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 22, 2011)

If the SEC was smart given the ESPN tie in, they should do a TV special christmas night and release the schedules, ratings would be off the charts.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 22, 2011)

Y'all are the one's that ought to fear playing UGA in October. Just like Palmetto said, we'll be rolling by then and y'all's lack of depth will hit you right around then as it usually does.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 22, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> dont get the bullpups excited, they might think they can win in october.



Wow, seriously?  It's SC that never fails to crap the bed after September.  Are you on drugs?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Wow, seriously?  It's SC that never fails to crap the bed after September.  Are you on drugs?



They are turning a new leaf...:santatwo:


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Wow, seriously?  It's SC that never fails to crap the bed after September.  Are you on drugs?



I got two words for that guy, Ellis Johnson!


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Wow, seriously?  It's SC that never fails to crap the bed after September.  Are you on drugs?



I think that's what he was alluding too.  We start off slowly and build while SC does the opposite every year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 23, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> I think that's what he was alluding too.  We start off slowly and build while SC does the opposite every year.



Ok, maybe I need some help understanding Souf Cackian.

You gonna come out and see us in a few weeks?  Frenchy said he might.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 23, 2011)

You mean SC won't be able to schedule a Thursday night cupcake prior to the UGA game?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 23, 2011)

Funny how a normal thread on schedules can turn into smack talk.  Can anyone find a thread on here that stays on topic without any smack talk?  If you find it, have the mods lock and sticky it because it is one of a kind....sigh


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2011)

Guess they cant get "shocked" by us anymore. LOL    Its pathedic, weve been playing the second week of the year for a long time and to move it is only a weak attempt from a deep pocket from georgia to help themselves.  Good for them, maybe our defense will have time to settle in.  It looked bad against ECU and even UGA.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 23, 2011)

gin house said:


> Guess they cant get "shocked" by us anymore. LOL    Its pathedic, weve been playing the second week of the year for a long time and to move it is only a weak attempt from a deep pocket from georgia to help themselves.  Good for them, maybe our defense will have time to settle in.  It looked bad against ECU and even UGA.



What is even more pathetic is this post.Pretty much what I expected.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 23, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> supposedly everyone's SEC schedules are going to be released right after christmas.  Some of the games are set and others are not, Ath depts seem to be letting some of them leak out.



Would be a nice opening game road trip if Uga plays Mizzou out there.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 23, 2011)

What I heard was that UGA will open AT Mizzou for SEC play


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Dec 23, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> You mean SC won't be able to schedule a Thursday night cupcake prior to the UGA game?



Why should that matter, I mean with your all time head to head record being so big. I can't put my hands on it right now, why don't you/ya'll quote it one more time for us.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 23, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Funny how a normal thread on schedules can turn into smack talk.  Can anyone find a thread on here that stays on topic without any smack talk?  If you find it, have the mods lock and sticky it because it is one of a kind....sigh



I don't think it exists.  Grunt made a good post about this a while back.  he told the SC fans, with the exception of you, to stop running their mouths to the UGA fans, and they might be shown a little of the respect that they want so badly.


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2011)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> What is even more pathetic is this post.Pretty much what I expected.



  Why else would you think it was moved? Its always been played the second game of the year but every time yall loose and win out against cupcakes yall cry about "we werent ready" and such as that.  Tell me why?  Why dont they move the Iron bowl date?  Or the cocktail party date?   Whats your excuse?   What is more pathetic is a grown man mixing the outlaw Josey wales with UGA......Clint Eastwood would be sick.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 23, 2011)

gin house said:


> Why else would you think it was moved? Its always been played the second game of the year but every time yall loose and win out against cupcakes yall cry about "we werent ready" and such as that.  Tell me why?  Why dont they move the Iron bowl date?  Or the cocktail party date?   Whats your excuse?   What is more pathetic is a grown man mixing the outlaw Josey wales with UGA......Clint Eastwood would be sick.



 Dude...... the SEC is the one doing the changing not UGA.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 23, 2011)

gin house said:


> Why else would you think it was moved? Its always been played the second game of the year but every time yall loose and win out against cupcakes yall cry about "we werent ready" and such as that.  Tell me why?  Why dont they move the Iron bowl date?  Or the cocktail party date?   Whats your excuse?   What is more pathetic is a grown man mixing the outlaw Josey wales with UGA......Clint Eastwood would be sick.



But...but...but...it's not fair.  It's just not fair.  We run our mouths about how we have surpassed UGA and how we are the big boys in the east and the "real" east champs but we whine and cry now that we can't have our extra time to get ready for them.

and he tells me that he isn't crying and "just thinks it is funny" in 3...2...1...


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 23, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Dude...... the SEC is the one doing the changing not UGA.



Uh oh.

Any pearls of wisdom about that little factoid ginny?

This ought to be good. 

Spin away spin master.


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't think it exists.  Grunt made a good post about this a while back.  he told the SC fans, with the exception of you, to stop running their mouths to the UGA fans, and they might be shown a little of the respect that they want so badly.



  Who wants respect from a handfull of arrogant dawgs fans?   "they want so badly".....Please,  does anybody take you serious????   Theres some dawg fans on here that dont know how to shut their mouths and be realistic and we respond. Let your team run your mouths for you, isnt that a good idea???????  If you agree then just be quiet, your team has lost two years in a row..........But im sure theres a moral victory or excuse..........  Get real man,  "respect they want so badly"  I got mine when i saw 90,000 people and thousands of them were dawgs fan whine and cry the last couple years, it great.  Nobody wants respect from a few dilusional UGA fans on a hunting website....COME ON MAN


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Dude...... the SEC is the one doing the changing not UGA.



  You have a firm grasp of the obvious.  I said that.  My question was......Why?     Like i said, the other meetings havent changed, this one is 30 years in a row it is the second week of the season.  I dont care, im just find it funny.  Maybe it works in your favor.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 23, 2011)

gin house said:


> Who wants respect from a handfull of arrogant dawgs fans?   "they want so badly".....Please,  does anybody take you serious????   Theres some dawg fans on here that dont know how to shut their mouths and be realistic and we respond. Let your team run your mouths for you, isnt that a good idea???????  If you agree then just be quiet, your team has lost two years in a row..........But im sure theres a moral victory or excuse..........  Get real man,  "respect they want so badly"  I got mine when i saw 90,000 people and thousands of them were dawgs fan whine and cry the last couple years, it great.  Nobody wants respect from a few dilusional UGA fans on a hunting website....COME ON MAN



What is "arrogant"?  Nevermind.

Did you just call us delusional?  

Delusion is what keeps the lights on and makes the trains run in gamecock nation.  Getting called delusional by you is like getting called pretentious by an L.A. bar tender.

I'm not going to "just be quiet" so if having UGA's respect really doesn't matter to you, then stop telling us how good SC is and stop crying about wanting us to recognize the greatness of chicken land.


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> But...but...but...it's not fair.  It's just not fair.  We run our mouths about how we have surpassed UGA and how we are the big boys in the east and the "real" east champs but we whine and cry now that we can't have our extra time to get ready for them.
> 
> and he tells me that he isn't crying and "just thinks it is funny" in 3...2...1...



  Were happy with it being the second game of the season.  UGA and USC have the exact same amount of time to get ready and by the looks of it yall probably do need the extra time to get ready.   Im not crying, i think its hillarious...........How are you guys getting out of playing a top 25 west oppanant next year?  We get the #1 and #6 as our two.   I'll let our guys play it on the field, we still have a good shot to make it with uga playing nobody.  Theres a good chance kentucky might have a qb next year....Watch out UGA:swords:


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 23, 2011)

gin house said:


> You have a firm grasp of the obvious.  I said that.  My question was......Why?     Like i said, the other meetings havent changed, this one is 30 years in a row it is the second week of the season.  I dont care, im just find it funny.  Maybe it works in your favor.



Did you just suggest that Mike Slive and the rest of the SEC all colluded against SC to help UGA?  Wow.

As for the highlighted portion, aint nobody believing that.  You wouldn't keep talking about it if you didn't care.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 23, 2011)

gin house said:


> Were happy with it being the second game of the season.  UGA and USC have the exact same amount of time to get ready and by the looks of it yall probably do need the extra time to get ready.   Im not crying, i think its hillarious...........How are you guys getting out of playing a top 25 west oppanant next year?  We get the #1 and #6 as our two.   I'll let our guys play it on the field, we still have a good shot to make it with uga playing nobody.  Theres a good chance kentucky might have a qb next year....Watch out UGA:swords:



Can we get a slow clap for ginny's brilliance.  It is stunning.

You complain, whine, and cry in every post and then say, "I just think it's funny."

Well so do we.


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> What is "arrogant"?  Nevermind.
> 
> Did you just call us delusional?
> 
> ...


  I dont want respect from a handful of uga fans who think Hershal is about to walk in the door for that last season....I wouldnt imagine you know how to be quiet, like i said, let your team do the talking but guess you cant can you?   I saw it said best in athens this year leaving sanford stadium when a usc fan looked at a pack of uga boys that looked to have been cring and said two and o.......It was the hand signals that he made when he done it that made it so funny....You just had to be there.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 23, 2011)

gin house said:


> I dont want respect from a handful of uga fans who think Hershal is about to walk in the door for that last season....I wouldnt imagine you know how to be quiet, like i said, let your team do the talking but guess you cant can you?   I saw it said best in athens this year leaving sanford stadium when a usc fan looked at a pack of uga boys that looked to have been cring and said two and o.......It was the hand signals that he made when he done it that made it so funny....You just had to be there.



Good.  Then you won't be disappointed and can stop this crusade of yours.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Did you just suggest that Mike Slive and the rest of the SEC all colluded against SC to help UGA?  Wow.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> isn't it obvious?


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Can we get a slow clap for ginny's brilliance.  It is stunning.
> You complain, whine, and cry in every post and then say, "I just think it's funny."
> 
> Well so do we.



  How is it that you can personally insult someone and get away with it?    Oh, I forgot.......UGA fans    Im tickled to death, 2-0  SGD........2-0  soon to be 3-0  When you break the streak then we'll talk, until then just smack talk with the special group you have about the powerhouse in UGA you have.  How bad are you going to cry in a couple weeks when Mich st whips uga?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 23, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> South GA Dawg said:
> 
> 
> > Did you just suggest that Mike Slive and the rest of the SEC all colluded against SC to help UGA?  Wow.
> ...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 23, 2011)

gin house said:


> You have a firm grasp of the obvious.  I said that.  My question was......Why?     Like i said, the other meetings havent changed, this one is 30 years in a row it is the second week of the season.  I dont care, im just find it funny.  Maybe it works in your favor.



Isn't it obvious...... the addition of 2 teams to the conference brings on some change. Here try the commish he might want your thoughts.

mslive@sec.org


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 23, 2011)

gin house said:


> How is it that you can personally insult someone and get away with it?    Oh, I forgot.......UGA fans    Im tickled to death, 2-0  SGD........2-0  soon to be 3-0  When you break the streak then we'll talk, until then just smack talk with the special group you have about the powerhouse in UGA you have.  How bad are you going to cry in a couple weeks when Mich st whips uga?



personally insult?  Like talking about people's families and saying that they look like the man in your avatar's behind?  That kind of personal insult?

You have matched your all time win streak over UGA.  Two whole games. 

Interested in a bet for next year?


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> personally insult?  Like talking about people's families and saying that they look like the man in your avatar's behind?  That kind of personal insult?
> You have matched your all time win streak over UGA.  Two whole games.
> 
> Interested in a bet for next year?



   When?  Refresh my memory.  Havent you read the stickies at the top of the page lately?  You might want to brush up, they were updated a few months back.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 23, 2011)

All right boys....... both of ya'll step back and cool off or it goes away. If you can't converse without a cat fight breaking out I suggest the Ignore feature.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 23, 2011)

gin house said:


> When?  Refresh my memory.  Havent you read the stickies at the top of the page lately?  You might want to brush up, they were updated a few months back.



Nah I'm up on the rules.  

You interested in a bet or not?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 23, 2011)

All that crowing must mask insecurity.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 23, 2011)

Too scared ginny?  A hen instead of a rooster huh?  LOL.  I figured as much.


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2011)

Na, not at all scared and Yes im up for any bet you have on your mind.   What you thinking about?   We are already in an avitar bet unless you forgot but id love to have a friendly wager if you will.   PM me with the question i asked above, i really dont know what youre talking about.  Also let me know what the Bet is.


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> All right boys....... both of ya'll step back and cool off or it goes away. If you can't converse without a cat fight breaking out I suggest the Ignore feature.



  He argues with every fanbase and here lately his own.  youd have to close the whole sports forums to keep a catfight from breaking out, hes in every thread.  Im cool, i cant get heated with people who stay on this website from daylight to dark and argue and whine   Its time to do something now that most on here dont do, get up offf the coach and check into reality for the rest of the day.  SGD.......Do me a favor and go to the door and turn the knob, walk outside, that burning in your eyes is the sunlight.  Hang out a while before you return to be the GON UGA dictator for the rest of the week.   I promise it wont hurt you.  Let me know what i missed SGD.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 23, 2011)

gin house said:


> Na, not at all scared and Yes im up for any bet you have on your mind.   What you thinking about?   We are already in an avitar bet unless you forgot but id love to have a friendly wager if you will.   PM me with the question i asked above, i really dont know what youre talking about.  Also let me know what the Bet is.



Well we'll take care of the bet right here.

If UGA loses, you can pick my avatar and I will keep it forr a year.

But if UGA wins, you leave the forum for a year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 23, 2011)

gin house said:


> He argues with every fanbase and here lately his own.  youd have to close the whole sports forums to keep a catfight from breaking out, hes in every thread.  Im cool, i cant get heated with people who stay on this website from daylight to dark and argue and whine   Its time to do something now that most on here dont do, get up offf the coach and check into reality for the rest of the day.  SGD.......Do me a favor and go to the door and turn the knob, walk outside, that burning in your eyes is the sunlight.  Hang out a while before you return to be the GON UGA dictator for the rest of the week.   I promise it wont hurt you.  Let me know what i missed SGD.



Some of us are able to do two things at once.  I can work and do this at he same time.  Sorry if that's beyond you.


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well we'll take care of the bet right here.
> 
> If UGA loses, you can pick my avatar and I will keep it forr a year.
> 
> But if UGA wins, you leave the forum for a year.



 You lose and put up my choice avatar but i lose and leave for a year????? You bet suggestions sound alot like your moral victories for uga and very one sided.  I tell you what i will do and if youre man enough you do the same.   Whoever loses the game leaves the sports forum for a year.  You man enough?


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Some of us are able to do two things at once.  I can work and do this at he same time.  Sorry if that's beyond you.



  Common sense says you cant work and play on a sports forum so either one of two things are happening.....Youre not doing your job or youre hookin the bossman.......which is it?   Let me guess.....Youre self employed  Just like that Brad Paisley song "so much cooler online"


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2011)

I started at the top of this thread and ended up here. It looks like slive and all the upper brass of the SEC have set out to do anything to make USCe fail! Go Dawgs!


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2011)

gin house said:


> You lose and put up my choice avatar but i lose and leave for a year????? You bet suggestions sound alot like your moral victories for uga and very one sided.  I tell you what i will do and if youre man enough you do the same.   Whoever loses the game leaves the sports forum for a year.  You man enough?



  I had to step out for a while with the family to go eat and figured ive have one of your knowledgeable remarks accepting the bet but it  looks like the one calling me scared is the one who is scared.  where you at SGD?


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 23, 2011)

If u really think that Jawja isnt throwin their muscle around the schedule change u r either... well wont go there but u must be living in a dog house that is squeezing every living brain cell out of your noggin.   Jawja has been trying to get that changed for the last couple of years...wonder why...hmmmm


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 23, 2011)

As far as Gin goes he isnt going to back down on his loyality to the gamecocks just like the rest of u dawg fans ( when  u r winning that is or not trying to fire your coach).   We got the respect when we beat u down physically at Willy B.  and then just to be sure u were paying attention  we beat u in Athens.  Iam sure Irish tones down his true feeling so not to offend some of u because i have seen some of his post on other boards and he is true garnet thru and thru.  So go ahead and call Gin and myself out- its all in fun and most of my posts are meant to stir up conversation anyway.  Heck i was Jawja fan back in the day (before i went to USCe) and yes i was one of the guys who got excited the day Hershel signed and went crazy when he debute against the Vols.  When u actually have to pay to go to a major university and for your kids to go- u tend to have a undying loyality to that school even if u were born and raised in Georgia.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 23, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> As far as Gin goes he isnt going to back down on his loyality to the gamecocks just like the rest of u dawg fans ( when  u r winning that is or not trying to fire your coach).   We got the respect when we beat u down physically at Willy B.  and then just to be sure u were paying attention  we beat u in Athens.  Iam sure Irish tones down his true feeling so not to offend some of u because i have seen some of his post on other boards and he is true garnet thru and thru.  So go ahead and call Gin and myself out- its all in fun and most of my posts are meant to stir up conversation anyway.  Heck i was Jawja fan back in the day (before i went to USCe) and yes i was one of the guys who got excited the day Hershel signed and went crazy when he debute against the Vols.  When u actually have to pay to go to a major university and for your kids to go- u tend to have a undying loyality to that school even if u were born and raised in Georgia.



Can't disagree with you about paying for the kids to go.I pull for Georgia Southern and GCSU.Put two through those schools


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> As far as Gin goes he isnt going to back down on his loyality to the gamecocks just like the rest of u dawg fans ( when  u r winning that is or not trying to fire your coach).   We got the respect when we beat u down physically at Willy B.  and then just to be sure u were paying attention  we beat u in Athens.  Iam sure Irish tones down his true feeling so not to offend some of u because i have seen some of his post on other boards and he is true garnet thru and thru.  So go ahead and call Gin and myself out- its all in fun and most of my posts are meant to stir up conversation anyway.  Heck i was Jawja fan back in the day (before i went to USCe) and yes i was one of the guys who got excited the day Hershel signed and went crazy when he debute against the Vols.  When u actually have to pay to go to a major university and for your kids to go- u tend to have a undying loyality to that school even if u were born and raised in Georgia.


I can respect anyones loyality to their school. I think irish is a class act. He doesnt cut us slack and we all know were his loyality lies. Irish post with alot of class regardless who he pulls for. We could all learn a thing or two from his post. We all know that gin is USCe punching bag for this forum. The UGA fans arent the only fan base that punch him around We are all crazy when we are behind the keyboard. It's the internet. It's like a big bottle of Moon Shine for alot of folks. Keyboard courage. At the end of the day it's just the internet. 99% of it is just in good fun. Honestly I enjoy the banter on here. SCe sucks and as Dawg fan you will never convince me other wise.:nono: If the OBC wasnt there we might show yall alittle more love, but probably not. Go Dawgs!


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I can respect anyones loyality to their school. I think irish is a class act. He doesnt cut us slack and we all know were his loyality lies. Irish post with alot of class regardless who he pulls for. We could all learn a thing or two from his post. We all know that gin is USCe punching bag for this forum. The UGA fans arent the only fan base that punch him around We are all crazy when we are behind the keyboard. It's the internet. It's like a big bottle of Moon Shine for alot of folks. Keyboard courage. At the end of the day it's just the internet. 99% of it is just in good fun. Honestly I enjoy the banter on here. SCe sucks and as Dawg fan you will never convince me other wise.:nono: If the OBC wasnt there we might show yall alittle more love, but probably not. Go Dawgs!



  Ive said many times, im loyal to my team just as much as any dog fan is to uga.  Heck, yall have had your heads in the ground the last two years and laugh at usc...:nono:  That shows your loyalty and i can respect that but reality.....  This forum is like a big jug of moon shine and it is the internet but there are a few of your fanbase that take it a little far.  I got a PM from one of your fellow fans today telling me that i was pond scum and threatening to whip me if i lived closer......  Thats pathetic.  I PM'd him back and explained myself but yet have got a response.   Some of your brethren need to see a therapist.   but it all boils down to nobody cares what usc fans think but us, and nobody cares what uga fans think but yall.  Like PS said,  i know Irish talks trash but not here as he doesnt want to hear mouth....I will respect your opinion if you respect mine.  I was raised to treat someone the way you want to be treated and not start it but dont take it.  I love to talk junk myself but some people i have questions about.   Oh,  I wont name the uga fan.


----------



## gin house (Dec 23, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> As far as Gin goes he isnt going to back down on his loyality to the gamecocks just like the rest of u dawg fans ( when  u r winning that is or not trying to fire your coach).   We got the respect when we beat u down physically at Willy B.  and then just to be sure u were paying attention  we beat u in Athens.  Iam sure Irish tones down his true feeling so not to offend some of u because i have seen some of his post on other boards and he is true garnet thru and thru.  So go ahead and call Gin and myself out- its all in fun and most of my posts are meant to stir up conversation anyway.  Heck i was Jawja fan back in the day (before i went to USCe) and yes i was one of the guys who got excited the day Hershel signed and went crazy when he debute against the Vols.  When u actually have to pay to go to a major university and for your kids to go- u tend to have a undying loyality to that school even if u were born and raised in Georgia.



  Shame on you even though you were in your youth.  Theres no excuse for that.  Never speak of this again:nono:  Im glad you came to your senses.  You think it would be ok if i went to the UGA side since i live closer to the state line that i do to the town where i live???  I can smell athens from here.  Id never do it:nono:  I do frequent athens quite a bit, we hit up the flea market on 441


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 24, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I can respect anyones loyality to their school. I think irish is a class act. He doesnt cut us slack and we all know were his loyality lies. Irish post with alot of class regardless who he pulls for. We could all learn a thing or two from his post. We all know that gin is USCe punching bag for this forum. The UGA fans arent the only fan base that punch him around We are all crazy when we are behind the keyboard. It's the internet. It's like a big bottle of Moon Shine for alot of folks. Keyboard courage. At the end of the day it's just the internet. 99% of it is just in good fun. Honestly I enjoy the banter on here. SCe sucks and as Dawg fan you will never convince me other wise.:nono: If the OBC wasnt there we might show yall alittle more love, but probably not. Go Dawgs!




If Bobo was our coach i would ....well maybe not the best analogy but i would back him up to the inth degree  and still talk us up-  must be all the tuition,books,food, and rent i have paid over a 15 year period.  Go Gamecocks!   Its hard to type watching Bob Barker beat up Happy Gilmore... funny as all heck.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 24, 2011)

gin house said:


> I had to step out for a while with the family to go eat and figured ive have one of your knowledgeable remarks accepting the bet but it  looks like the one calling me scared is the one who is scared.  where you at SGD?



Listen to the little fella talk tough.  How adorable.

Sounds like a bet.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 24, 2011)

gin house said:


> Common sense says you cant work and play on a sports forum so either one of two things are happening.....Youre not doing your job or youre hookin the bossman.......which is it?   Let me guess.....Youre self employed  Just like that Brad Paisley song "so much cooler online"



Not sure what "hookin the bossman" means.

And yes, both can be done.  It's not that hard.

And you aren't cool online or anywehre else.  The fact that you listen to Brad Paisley removes whatever doubts anybody might have had.


----------



## gin house (Dec 24, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Listen to the little fella talk tough.  How adorable.
> 
> Sounds like a bet.



  So the loser of the USC/UGA game next year will leave the sports forum for one year, you do accept the bet?   Im just making sure before the oh i didnt take the bet talk starts next oct.   Loser gone for a year????????


----------



## gin house (Dec 24, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> ginny is an annoying little troll.  That's why he gets what he gets.  He runs around whining about SC not getting the respect that they should get from UGA fans but then wants to say that he doesn't care.  Oh he cares.  And we all know it.



 Listen to yourself.....Ive had the opportunity to come on here for two years and brag about beating UGA.   You have lost the majority of the last five years.  I have a reason to be excited, it must bother you guys more than it does us as you have talked yourself into thinking you have a reason to think you are comparable.  I promise you, i promise to the Honeybaddger scar you have as you dont know how to shut your mouth that im excited about where we are.  If i were looking for respect it wouldnt be from a fanbase who weve beat the last couple years, thats ignorant.   You can all know that.:santatwo:


----------



## gin house (Dec 24, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not sure what "hookin the bossman" means.
> 
> And yes, both can be done.  It's not that hard.
> 
> And you aren't cool online or anywehre else.  The fact that you listen to Brad Paisley removes whatever doubts anybody might have had.



  I hear tons of ignorant UGA fans (not directing this towards any certain group) talk about their awesome team year after year but that doesnt make me a Uga fan does it?  You assume too much but nobody expects any more from you.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 25, 2011)

gin house said:


> I hear tons of ignorant UGA fans (not directing this towards any certain group) talk about their awesome team year after year but that doesnt make me a Uga fan does it?  You assume too much but nobody expects any more from you.



Too funny, because other than you and 1 or 2 others, I've never heard too many other delusional SC fans.  Most accept their fate.  Most understand that Spurrier is a flash in an otherwise cold pan.  Most are quietly enjoying this little flash, but in the back of their mind, they know they are fans of a chickin' and that chickin' don't dance for long!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2011)

I woke up this morning and realized nothing has changed. SC still sucks! Go Dawgs!:santatwo:


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 25, 2011)

gin house said:


> So the loser of the USC/UGA game next year will leave the sports forum for one year, you do accept the bet?   Im just making sure before the oh i didnt take the bet talk starts next oct.   Loser gone for a year????????



You willing to make that bet with me?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you too Browny!


----------



## gin house (Dec 25, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> You willing to make that bet with me?



  You can hop in on it if you want.  SGD made the bet but im waiting for a solid response from him so as not to leave any doubts.  If you are asking if i will take the bet with you and not SGD, no.   You actually post halfway realistic.  If you want to join in then let it be known, im not sure your dictator is that sure of himself as hes been pretty quiet after he brought it up.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Merry Christmas to you too Browny!


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 25, 2011)

gin house said:


> You can hop in on it if you want.  SGD made the bet but im waiting for a solid response from him so as not to leave any doubts.  If you are asking if i will take the bet with you and not SGD, no.   You actually post halfway realistic.  If you want to join in then let it be known, im not sure your dictator is that sure of himself as hes been pretty quiet after he brought it up.



Just yanking your chain a little bit Gin... Merry Christmas man and I actually hope that both you and SGD are around for several more years.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 25, 2011)

lol...this thread,love is all in it

Merry Christmas y'all.....


----------



## gin house (Dec 25, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> Just yanking your chain a little bit Gin... Merry Christmas man and I actually hope that both you and SGD are around for several more years.



  Merry Christmas to you and yours.......  I have my doubts about the later.  I need to go check my email and see if i have any more pm's getting cursed and threatened from afar   Just messin with yall......Have a great day to all you guys, even you SGD


----------



## golffreak (Dec 25, 2011)

Another thread goes off course...shocking.


----------



## gin house (Dec 25, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Another thread goes off course...shocking.



  Im pretty sure we've all argued this one from every angle.  Its Christmas, can we not be nice today?:santatwo:


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 25, 2011)

gin house said:


> So the loser of the USC/UGA game next year will leave the sports forum for one year, you do accept the bet?   Im just making sure before the oh i didnt take the bet talk starts next oct.   Loser gone for a year????????





> Another thread goes off course...shocking.



yeah and it's so old! Enough with the crap talk... I talk my smack and do it just to rub folks but DANG,  it is everyday I come in here and read this crap. I don't care if it's recruiting or a jock taking his dog for a walk.. It becomes too personal and lady like.. If you want to man up and call some one out than do it and mean business instead of pulling his hair and moving on to the next thread..

 We've already made a USc vs UGA bet... But, I'm just nuts enough to take you up on that new wager... What the heck, it Christmas...

If your serious we can pan out the complete details later since there is NO guarantee I can keep you off of here or myself for that matter.. No Bama, LSU junk bets involved.. We'll have to trade logins and passwords to make dang sure it is for a year... Winner carries the others (normal) Avatar for a year as a memory of our fallen brother and the other gets the bragging rights (say what you want in your Signature)..... Kinda like a trophy! I'm GAME!:trampoline::trampoline::trampoline:

It's been really boring in here for awhile... SOOOOOOOOO MUCH trash talk, finger pointing and all around Barbie Talk... Let's settle it!  

Please step outside of your keyboards, open the doors and man up..

UGA vs USC... 2012..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 26, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> yeah and it's so old! Enough with the crap talk... I talk my smack and do it just to rub folks but DANG,  it is everyday I come in here and read this crap. I don't care if it's recruiting or a jock taking his dog for a walk.. It becomes too personal and lady like.. If you want to man up and call some one out than do it and mean business instead of pulling his hair and moving on to the next thread..
> 
> We've already made a USc vs UGA bet... But, I'm just nuts enough to take you up on that new wager... What the heck, it Christmas...
> 
> ...




We make the mods work to much in here as of late... Time to make their lives easier.. I'll take this bet with ANY of the 3 normal posting USC fans on here.. Irish, you are no where in that 3 people group...


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 26, 2011)

gin house said:


> I hear tons of ignorant UGA fans (not directing this towards any certain group) talk about their awesome team year after year but that doesnt make me a Uga fan does it?  You assume too much but nobody expects any more from you.



LOL.  ginny, I suggest you check out Hooked on Phonics because you seem to have a tough time reading.

I already told you that it was a bet.  Sorry, but you aren't worth a fifty typed lines with no seperation between paragraphs.  You know, the posts that you use when you quote my posts.

I told you it was bet.  That is really all the attention I'm giving light work like you.


----------



## gin house (Dec 27, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> yeah and it's so old! Enough with the crap talk... I talk my smack and do it just to rub folks but DANG,  it is everyday I come in here and read this crap. I don't care if it's recruiting or a jock taking his dog for a walk.. It becomes too personal and lady like.. If you want to man up and call some one out than do it and mean business instead of pulling his hair and moving on to the next thread..
> 
> We've already made a USc vs UGA bet... But, I'm just nuts enough to take you up on that new wager... What the heck, it Christmas...
> 
> ...



  OoooooooooK.........Slow down a bit and backtrack just a little.  What i posted above want even to or about you.  SGD wanted he and I to make a bet and i was referencing back to it.  This bet has nothing to do with you  Calm down just a bit and count to ten  Perfect example of how a uga fan cant grasp reality.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 27, 2011)

I have bad news and good news!

The bad news is that I am so upset by the possibility of the SEC moving the timing of this game that I had to take a handful of anti-hissy fit pills.  

The good news is that I found them at a great price ... online ... from a Columbia SC pharmacy that promotes itself as the largest seller of these pills in the world with 99% of its sales from local walk in customers.


----------

